# Overclocking D915PCY (New to overclocking)



## IainND (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey all.

I have an Intel D915PCY motherboard. It supports 800 or 533MHz FSB processors, and 533 or 400MHz DDR2 modules.
My PSU is a 500W Fortunetec AX500-A (will be upgrading the PSU soon).

Is it possible to overclock the mobo to 1333MHz for CPU and 800MHz for RAM? If so, how might I do this?

Thanks in advance.


----------

